# Wlan-Verbindung reisst dauernd nach einigen Minuten ab

## rogge

Hej,

seit meinem letzten Update (erst auf Kernel 3.06, dann auf 3.1.6) reißt meine Wlan-Verbindung regelmäßig nach wenigen Minuten ab. Die zweite Aktualisierung brachte

leider nicht die erhoffte Lösung (lt. SuFU-Ergebnissen hat das bei einigen geholfen). Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich das "powersave by default" abgestellt (sollte auch eine

mögliche Ursache. Ich habe hier im Haus Zugriff auf zwei unterschiedliche Router, leider verhält es sich bei beiden gleich (Also kein Routerproblem, zumal meine Mitbe-

wohner keine Verbindungsprobleme haben).

Es ist ein RaLink-PCI-Controler, der mit wpa_supplicant und Firmware (net-wireless/rt61-firmware) läuft. Eine Firmware-Aktualisierung bringt leider nichts, da die immer-

noch den Stand von 2007 hat.

:~$ lspci | grep Network

```

00:0e.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

```

:~$ lsmod

```

rt61pci                16025  0 

rt2x00pci               3516  1 rt61pci

rt2x00lib              22374  2 rt61pci,rt2x00pci

eeprom_93cx6             892  1 rt61pci

```

:~$ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

```

# WPA2

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

country=EU

network={

        ssid="ESSID1"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=RSN # =WP2

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        psk="PASS"

}

network={

        ssid="ESSID2"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        psk="PASS"

}

```

:~$ cat /etc/conf.d/net.wlan0

```

modules="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 15"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=15

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.178.1"

```

:~$ route -n

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0              UG    2002   0        0    wlan0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0           UG    0        0        0    lo

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0    U      2002   0        0    wlan0

```

:~$ iwconfig wlan0

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"ESSID2"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:49:D6:9B:BC   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:188  Invalid misc:1   Missed beacon:0

```

Und die Fehlermeldungen:

```

Jan 25 01:15:35 rogge kernel: ieee80211 phy0: wlan0: No probe response from AP 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc after 500ms, disconnecting.

Jan 25 01:15:35 rogge kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jan 25 01:15:35 rogge dhcpcd[1837]: wlan0: carrier lost

Jan 25 01:15:35 rogge wpa_cli: interface wlan0 DISCONNECTED

Jan 25 01:15:35 rogge wpa_cli: executing 'false /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet stop' failed

Jan 25 01:15:37 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (try 1)

Jan 25 01:15:37 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (try 2)

Jan 25 01:15:37 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Jan 25 01:15:37 rogge kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (try 1)

Jan 25 01:15:37 rogge kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Jan 25 01:15:37 rogge kernel: wlan0: associated

Jan 25 01:15:43 rogge kernel: wlan0: disassociated from 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (Reason: 16)

Jan 25 01:15:43 rogge kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc by local choice (reason=3)

Jan 25 01:15:43 rogge kernel: cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jan 25 01:15:44 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:49:e3:ec:16 (try 1)

Jan 25 01:15:44 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:49:e3:ec:16 (try 2)

Jan 25 01:15:44 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:49:e3:ec:16 (try 3)

Jan 25 01:15:44 rogge kernel: wlan0: authentication with 00:13:49:e3:ec:16 timed out

Jan 25 01:15:55 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticate with 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (try 1)

Jan 25 01:15:55 rogge kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Jan 25 01:15:55 rogge kernel: wlan0: associate with 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (try 1)

Jan 25 01:15:55 rogge kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:49:d6:9b:bc (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

Jan 25 01:15:55 rogge kernel: wlan0: associated

Jan 25 01:16:01 rogge dhcpcd[1837]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jan 25 01:16:01 rogge wpa_cli: interface wlan0 CONNECTED

Jan 25 01:16:01 rogge dhcpcd[1837]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.35

Jan 25 01:16:01 rogge wpa_cli: executing '/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 --quiet start' failed

Jan 25 01:16:01 rogge dhcpcd[1837]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.35 from 192.168.1.1 `P660HW-T7C'

Jan 25 01:16:01 rogge dhcpcd[1837]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.35

Jan 25 01:16:06 rogge dhcpcd[1837]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.35 for 259200 seconds

```

Leider hab ich auch noch keinen Weg gefunden den Timeout von 500ms aus Zeile 1 zu erhöhen. Den Timeout des dhcp hab ich erhöht, hat aber

nichts gebracht. Zudem zieht sich das rebinding manchmal ewig hin.

So, jetzt hoffe ich euch das einer noch eine Idee hat.

MfG und vielen Dank, rogge

----------

## toralf

Ich habe hier ein ähnliches Problem mit einem "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection" seit Kernel 3.0x (aktuell nutze ich 3.2.2-rc1). Einer der Kernelentwickler auf der LKML hat mich auf Kernel 3.3 vertröstet.

----------

## rogge

Das kann ja dann noch etwas dauern bis den gibt (v.a. stable), dann versuch ich noch mal mein Glück mit dem 2.6er.

Ich werde dann berichten.

----------

## toralf

Also ich bilde mir ein, daß es mit 3.2.2 es sich schon deutlich gebessert hat, aber durchschnittlich 1-2 Verbindungsabbrüche pro Tag habe ich trotzdem, probier doch mal dies hier (/etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf für ältere Kernel) :

```
$ sudo cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf 

options iwlwifi                led_mode=1      power_save=0    11n_disable=1

```

----------

## rogge

Ich werd wohl doch den 3.2.2 probieren müssen. Beim 2.6er streikt udev (und mir fehlt Tastatur und Maus unter X).

Ich hab, da andere HW, eine /etc/modprobe.d/rt61pci.conf angelegt und die bietet mir leider nur folgende Möglichkeit:

:~$ modinfo rt61pci

```
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)
```

:~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/rt61pci.conf

```

options rt61pci nohwcrypt=1

```

Ich werds beobachten und nach Kernelwechsel noch mal berichten.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Ich habe hier ein ähnliches Problem ... seit Kernel 3.0x ...

 

Na prima. Ich muss jetzt wegen dem /proc/<pid>/mem Problem von 2.6.39-r3 auf den 3.0.17-r2 wechseln. der 39er ist aber raus aus dem Gentoo-Support. Das würde dann 2.6.32 oder so heißen (also ohne Grafikkkarte) oder 3.0 (ohne WLAN).  :Sad: 

Ich werde mir dann wohl doch noch meinen 2.6.39 ein wenig warm halten, zumal extra für mich jetzt der Patch auch für diesen Kernel raus kam.

----------

## rogge

Mit meinem alten 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 läuft das Netz stabil, wenn auch etwas langsam.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *rogge wrote:*   

> ... 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 ...

 

Ja, auf dem lief ich auch sehr lange.

----------

## rogge

```
iwconfig wlan0 bit 54M
```

belebt auch das lahme Netz  :Very Happy: 

----------

